# Two die in lift accident



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Two arborists died in a boom lift accident at Pendarvis Farm in Happy Valley on Thursday as they helped take down shades that were strung over the grounds at the Pickathon music festival, officials said.

The Clackamas County Sheriff’s Office said the arborists were private contractors helping break down a shade installation at the festival, which ended Sunday.

Early reports indicate the victims had been in a boom lift before climbing further up trees to get to ropes holding up the installation, officials said. They were wearing safety equipment and were roped to the boom lift, which was reportedly on an incline.

When the arborists were about 40 feet off the ground, the boom lift tilted and fell, sending the victims plunging to the ground.

The medical examiner’s office says the fatalities were likely accidental. The victims’ names won’t be released until officials can contact their next of kin.


https://www.oregonlive.com/clackamascounty/2019/08/2-die-in-boom-lift-accident-at-pickathon-site.html?fbclid=IwAR38xM2TRwS9XL1G9onsKNq8LgeoHaa6ZpS1vn9i7ZAaf2Ntt1GuVLvzG2U


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Why does being tied off to the boom below you sound like a bad idea right from the start ? That's not what I would ever do. But then again my climbing tree's day ended a very long time ago.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

J F Go said:


> Why does being tied off to the boom below you sound like a bad idea right from the start ? That's not what I would ever do. But then again my climbing tree's day ended a very long time ago.


Seems plenty of tie off rules are very skewed.

Especially with step ladders.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Boom lift on an incline. Check.
Climbing into trees while still tied to tilted boom lift. Check.
Doing all this work obviously without proper training. Check.


It's never just one thing that does it.....


They must of been fully boomed out or on a hell of incline to make a Genie go over. I'm sure the out-of-level warning beeper must of been going off the whole time they were working. And with that said, I hope whoever owns the lift didn't disable the beeper....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That was dumb.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's nice to find out that gravity isn't affected by all this global warming


----------

